# Broke Reel abu garcia ambassadeur



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

i dont know how or what to do to fix this.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If it's steel and you could silver solder it if you have the broken piece. Or just take it apart and buy a replacement piece for that part.


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

i might try to silver solder it then. dont know good it will be haha


----------



## TheonlyMariner (Feb 10, 2008)

Check ebay for a trashed reel or the part


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a few extra frames, I can sell you one for a few dollars, send me a PM


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

if u can do without for a few weeks send to abu garcia, they return fast, usually no cost. sometimes 10 bucks. look up abu garcia customer service on here and you will see all positive results


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*broken*

did the same thing, I am trying JB Weld,, don;t know if it will hold yet


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

You'll need the whole frame to make it right. Ambassadeur frames are pressed together and destabilize when you take them apart.

What frames to you have, Jim? I may be interested. I'll trade you that Cannon you wanted. I've got your Calcutta DC ready next time you're over this way. Got a new thumb bar and some CarbonTex drags for it. Great reel.

Call me. joe


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

i think i might just get rid of it. i didnt really like it jcallaham will the frame work with this one if so pm a price maybe?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey snaptrap, sorry I haven't been on here for a while. If you still have the reel it's worth something to me say $30.00 or so. what is the model #
I can't tell from the picture.

I have 2 6500 CS frames blue color $10.00
1 5600 CS silver color
1 5500 CS silver
And for you Joe I have two 5500 frames that need CT bars, since the weather looks bad I will take the time today to order a couple with 6.3 to 1 gear sets


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Jim*

I've got a couple of extra high speed gear sets, 1 new Abu and 1 used Quantum (6.1:1). Have you tried the Quantum gears in the Ambassadeur. It looks good, but I've been fishing too much to try it. Order a couple of 5500 and 6500 CT bars for me if you haven't placed the order yet (if you're ordering from Blackdog). I'll pitch in on the shipping and save us both a dollar or two.

I fixed a Breakaway rod that Charlie gave me, so I've got another 12 1/2 foot graphite. Got a 5000 ultracast and a 5500 C3, both tricked, on them so I've been having some fun casting.

In Orange Beach for a couple of days. Weather looks bad, but call me if you're fishing. I worked the pier here at Caribe today, but I think the weather killed the bit. One Sheepshead was all I could manage. 

Talk to you soon,

joe


----------

